# 370Z CONNECTIONS



## BillyHarrison (Sep 22, 2019)

2010 nissan 370Z convertible when I took shifter boot OFF TO PLUG IN HAZARD SWITCH NOTICED 2 WIRES LAYING DOWN UNPLUGGED. I PLUGGED THEM BACK IN. WHAT ARE THEY FOR?


----------

